

Tagged.com - Social Networking Spam - ZitchDog
http://wilksnet.com/2009/06/07/tagged-com-social-networking-spam/

======
Sam_Odio
I find the emails from this site exceedingly annoying. They rarely come from
someone I know.

"Click yes if John Doe is your friend, otherwise click no. But you have to
click!"

[http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.support.planning/brow...](http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.support.planning/browse_thread/thread/472fd488cd1c1733/07d1132f97187c86)

